# Whether goat acting like a buck



## pettingzoointhecity (May 10, 2012)

I have a 3 six month old nigerian dwarf goats (all half siblings).  one doe and two whethers.  one of the goats was a chryptorchid and had a surgical castration in which they located and removed both testicles (I have the pics to prove it).  He was castrated at 5 months old and did not display any bucky behavior. Now a month after his surgery, he is trying to breed his sister.  chasing her and mouting her with his manhood on display...he actually seems to be successful in mounting her.  I think I've seen him urinating on himself too...his brother was banded at 4 months and is a sweetheart.  since they are 6 months old, is he acting like this possibly if the doe is in her first heat?  Since they are just pets, I dont' really want a stinky buck and thought I was solving that problem with getting his surgery done   Anyone have any experience or advice with this?


----------



## redtailgal (May 10, 2012)

Has he been reading about my Socrates?

Socrates is a one year old wether who often needs to be reminded that he is missing his parts.  I know he is missing them both.......I banded him myself and counted the parts. several times, and recheck every stinkin' time one of my does goes into heat.

Some of the neighbors have dubbed him the flasher......cuz he likes to show of his manhood at times, as well.  

Everytime I check, he is still a wether.  

He mounts the does, the stump in the woods at times, he mounted me once (THAT didnt turn out so great for him).  He pee's on his face AND my nephew.  He struts (boy does he strut).  He chases deer and dogs.  Recently, he has discovered the pleasure of "flashing" his horns at strangers and he LOVES to try to intimidate my FIL.  (      )  

He and I recently had a pretty big fight cuz he tried to show me who was boss, but, boy, was HE in for a surprise.  He's a sweetheart around me now.  He's my big goofy stud without the stud parts.

I recently started clicker training him, and I may try to get him to curl his lip on command.  

It sounds like it could be awkward but it works for me.  If I have company that I'd like to get rid of, I just introduce them to Socrates.  He makes them uncomfortable and embarrassed, so they leave.  

Hey, might as well work with what I got!


----------



## elevan (May 11, 2012)

Some wethers just act bucky.


----------



## allanimals21 (May 17, 2012)

My Alpine wether Billy turned 3 in april and just the last 6-9months or so decided that he's a boy and should hump things. Not a clue where it came from.  He's never humped anything before...I take that back he did hump my sister once.  But lately he's showing dominating behaviors towards my fainters and has been mounting my other wether and a few does.  I tell him everytime that he's missing a vital part of the operation there....but he just don't care.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 17, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Some wethers just act bucky.


Exactly! You could either give him away or get used to the lovely buckiness.


----------



## farmerlayne1 (May 21, 2012)

Maybe his surgery wasn't done right i really don't know anything about those things!!!!!!!!:/


----------



## Maranda_2011 (Nov 11, 2018)

I am going through the same thing! My male was weathered at 1 month old when I purchased him. He was my bottle baby and has the sweetest temper of any goat I have ever owned. UNTIL recently. He is now 6 months old and  His companion died early sadly so I just purchased him another female companion. She is only 2 months old today so I keep them serperated due to his horns and the domainance thing until she is a little old. They sleep in the same barn and can see each other but cannot be in contact. When I let them out to free roam in my yard with me he does not graze anymore he is constantly trying to buck the little kid and mounting her. His attitude has changed for the worse he walks up behind me and bucks the back of my legs when I am walking and when I sit down he recently  started to paw at me, bite me, buck me and “ride” my arm! I have disciplined him numerous times BUT IT DOES NOT STOP! It drives me CRAZY! I’m at the point I don’t even want to let him out bc of it. all this started when I bought the female. He always has been the sweetest boy... sigh any ideas on how to stop this behavior? I know it is natural for him to tempt this with her BUT WHY ME!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 11, 2018)

This has been my experience  with bottle babies....Lilly, the last bottle baby is now six months old, when i go and sit with my girls she HAS to be on my lap, if she is not the first onto play area i get the little bites on my arm or the foot hitting me for attention....if thats  not working i would get a little horn butt on me....solution was a soft, quick onto her back and i stood over her while she was firmly held in place, i looked her in the eye and told her NO  NO No ..till she gave up, relaxed into submission....I am the head herd leader, you just need to teach them that You are their leader....embaress him several times  in front of the new kid, but keep on it. I have had wethers that still try to hump and bump...even though  the equipment doesn't  work, it doesn't  change the urge whe a doeling is comming into heat or he is establishing  his dominace....others may do things diffrently as i have smaller goats and they are easier to get down.....trust me ...someone else will pop on and give you there handling  of those situations. Best of luck to you and enjoy your goats


----------



## Maranda_2011 (Nov 12, 2018)

B&B Happy goats said:


> This has been my experience  with bottle babies....Lilly, the last bottle baby is now six months old, when i go and sit with my girls she HAS to be on my lap, if she is not the first onto play area i get the little bites on my arm or the foot hitting me for attention....if thats  not working i would get a little horn butt on me....solution was a soft, quick onto her back and i stood over her while she was firmly held in place, i looked her in the eye and told her NO  NO No ..till she gave up, relaxed into submission....I am the head herd leader, you just need to teach them that You are their leader....embaress him several times  in front of the new kid, but keep on it. I have had wethers that still try to hump and bump...even though  the equipment doesn't  work, it doesn't  change the urge whe a doeling is comming into heat or he is establishing  his dominace....others may do things diffrently as i have smaller goats and they are easier to get down.....trust me ...someone else will pop on and give you there handling  of those situations. Best of luck to you and enjoy your goats


Yeah I have read to “pinch their ear” which I do. which he turns away then flies around on his hind legs to buck me. I have flicked his nose pushed him away. Someone said to try a squirt bottle... just shocked at how much his attitude has changed. Thanks for the info! I will deff try that.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 12, 2018)

I have also used the garden hose ....funny how quickly  the attitude will change.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 12, 2018)

Put him on a lead. Take him out and walk him, keep walking him. walk him more. When he is tired walk him more. Keep walking him. 
This brings about submission and you are the leader. 
If it continues where he "jumps" you, butts you etc. Put him in the freezer. PERIOD!

@B&B Happy goats 


B&B Happy goats said:


> This has been my experience  with bottle babies....Lilly, the last bottle baby is now six months old, when i go and sit with my girls she HAS to be on my lap, if she is not the first onto play area i get the little bites on my arm or the foot hitting me for attention....if thats  not working i would get a little horn butt on me...


Bottle babies should be that obnoxious. They should learn respect while being bottle fed.  
Now, being in your lap- yes, understandable . lol but the rest. No.  I will say BB's are nibblers for an extremely long time and that is frustrating and gets old quick.
Hitting you or any butting at all and that is never ok and actually pretty unusual for a BB. Weird. 

My goats care less about being sprayed for the most part. Some enjoy it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 12, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Put him on a lead. Take him out and walk him, keep walking him. walk him more. When he is tired walk him more. Keep walking him.
> This brings about submission and you are the leader.
> If it continues where he "jumps" you, butts you etc. Put him in the freezer. PERIOD!
> 
> ...


@SBC Sorry i wasn't  clearer...it is LILLY, the one i got at three days old, (owner wanted the  milk)...she is now six months old and has stopped most of her obnoxious  behaviors ....but the garden hose did help and she is no longer the baby here...Hope has taken the baby spot over, and her momma is very protective of her.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 12, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Bottle babies should be that obnoxious


SHOULDN'T    LOL

@B&B Happy goats  we have a Lilly- the one with the injured leg. SMH - not my doing.  She is a mess. 
She believes she is superior to all other goats. That is why she lives with the Nigie babies. SMH  i really have no words to describe her. I just sit and SMH.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 12, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> SHOULDN'T    LOL
> 
> @B&B Happy goats  we have a Lilly- the one with the injured leg. SMH - not my doing.  She is a mess.
> She believes she is superior to all other goats. That is why she lives with the Nigie babies. SMH  i really have no words to describe her. I just sit and SMH.


Lol...it has to be the name then, my lilly hurt her front right leg just below the knee, i wrapped it for a few days to keep the weight off and she is fine. I don't  think she  will be a brat forever...just waiting for her to reach breeding age...that seems to change  behavior once they have kids....well it has so far here, don't  want to jinx anything.....


----------



## Maranda_2011 (Nov 12, 2018)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I have also used the garden hose ....funny how quickly  the attitude will change.


If it wasn’t sleeting and everything wasn’t froze I could opt to that lol


----------

